# How do I deal with snails



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Not sure where to put this, but I'll consider these snails parasites. I was going in my tank just smashing them one at a time, but every morning theres more!!1 Even when I think I got em all. I mean it's not out of control cuz my baby caribe eat them when the snails get to a noticable size (which is fast) I just wondering what is the best way to get rid of them


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

get a slice of cucumber or apple and have it on the bottom of the tank, dont let it float, leave it overnight and they will be on it, throw it away, do it three nights in a row and they should pretty much be all gone, some ppl have smashed them and let their p's ewat em and then their p's eventualyl learnred to always eat em


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> get a slice of cucumber or apple and have it on the bottom of the tank, dont let it float, leave it overnight and they will be on it, throw it away, do it three nights in a row and they should pretty much be all gone, some ppl have smashed them and let their p's ewat em and then their p's eventualyl learnred to always eat em


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> get a slice of cucumber or apple and have it on the bottom of the tank, dont let it float, leave it overnight and they will be on it, throw it away, do it three nights in a row and they should pretty much be all gone, some ppl have smashed them and let their p's ewat em and then their p's eventualyl learnred to always eat em


 I never woulda guessed cucumbers (lol) like do they smell it or something.. but I'l ltry it


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol i dont know, someone told me that once and i guess it works great


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

u can alaso get a blue gorami and put it in after removing ur p's off course
But the cucumber is the best! it really works


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Depending on the severity,it will probually take multiple steps to control them.

Check out this thread I made on p fury a week or so ago

detailed snail thread


----------

